
Why C# is not a good choice for web development? - afshinmeh
http://afshinm.name/why-c-sharp-is-not-a-good-choice-for-web-development
======
coldtea
The "one file to update whole up" is not really an issue (and you don't need
to upload whole dll, if size's an issue, can always rsync (besides people
appreciate getting a single artifact from e.g. Go, and of course they compile
their JS into a single bundle with webwork etc).

Changing and touching "only one file" might be doable in Python or Node, but
it's not the way it should be done there either.

You should have an automated process for deployments.

Plus, if there were interdepencies between files, you'd need to fix and upload
them too, only Python wouldn't help you find which those are because the
tooling is not that good as in a statically compiled language.

Not to mention: the tendency in dynamic languages is to lament for lack of
typing and related toolsets when it comes to large scale programming. People
go from Python/Node to Go for this, or add types to JS (Typescript, Facebook's
Flow), or add type annotations to Python (see 3.5), or do the same to PHP, or
create a PHP-derived language with types (Hack), etc.

